# Grizzly?



## gman2431 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just panning through the new griz catalog for x mas and ran across this. 

Doesn't seem to horrible of a price to be ready to go once it arrives. 

Anyone tried one? Thoughts?


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ahh crap pic is sideways.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's a better one.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks a lot like the Stick Fast setup that woodcraft is selling. The one thing I don't like about those Vac creators is they only draw 25" of vac where a good pump will get you as close to one atmosphere as possible (Where i'm at it's about 29") and the more Vac the better. Plus you have to run a good size compressor to move enough air to get as much vac as possible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 27, 2015)

Cody, I went and looked at their site, and fyi, others like Penn State are also selling these Holdfast kits. This and the one in their online catalog are a touch misleading, making it look like the vacuum generator is included in some of the 'kits' when it's actually an option item. That being the case, it's not a bad deal for the chamber, but I'd be leary about the vacuum generator being sufficient for all but the lightest/punkiest woods, of small cross section. I'm not saying can't be done...but everything I've heard suggests really needing something in the range of 27-29" Hg to really get the resin to the core of a piece and evacuating most any air left. The generator operates on a venture effect, and is good enough for vacuum chucking or perhaps veneering...but I'd want something more like a $150 Harbor Freight 2-stage pump before going with the one they show. My $0.02 worth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 27, 2015)

What a bunch of sneaks... I honestly thought it was included which in turn led me to believe it was a good deal. 

Also says the chamber maxs out at 27 so if you are looking for that or up to 29 I guess that's a bust also.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just out of curiosity I called griz just now since it is clearly labeled in the catalog that this comes with a generator pump. 

He advised that there was an update that went through after people got the catalogs to switch it to an option like Tim said. 

He confirmed that it is very misleading. Makes ya wonder how many people bought it on hopes of it being there and got something else???


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2015)

If you want a cheaper system, best value vacs glass vac is a pretty good kit. I have the 3 gallon with 3 CFM pump. And of course cactus juice is the way To go for resin. Curtis is beyond helpful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------

